

Reminder: NYC meetup tonight - Alex3917

7pm at Republic, which is on the northwest corner of Union Square.<p>www.thinknoodles.com<p>If you can't find the group when you get there then call me, my cell is 607.351.2671
======
CalmQuiet
Help needed: Maybe it should be obvious, but I'm missing it: what's the
interest group that's "meetingup"? HackNews fans?

~~~
Alex3917
Yeah, just Hacker News readers.

------
dcurtis
I'll be there. Been wanting to try Republic for a while.

------
vaksel
Is there any specific reason why you decided to do it on one of the coldest
days in the year?

~~~
whacked_new
I'm a bystander here but my guess is because they can't predict the weather,
and/or... the meetup is cooooler than the weather!

------
j2d2
I will be there! This could be fun.

Any django hackers planning to go? I'm into Django, JQuery and Python at the
moment and would be stoked to chat about peoples projects with it.

------
jwb119
i've been reading hacker news daily for the past few months, but haven't been
an active poster (wanted to get the feel of the site before jumping in). i
really enjoy the site and would be interested in swinging by tonight to meet
some other HN fans if you don't mind.

just so you know, i'm a founder with a product in the early dev stages and
live about 10 min from union square.

~~~
Alex3917
Yeah definitely come. As with all sites, 90% of HN readers rarely if ever post
so you're not even in the minority.

~~~
jwb119
Sounds good. I'll be there.

------
daveambrose
Alex/all, thanks for posting this. I can't make it, unfortunately as visitors
are coming in from out of town (learned about it this morning). Would have
like to seen/met all of you.

Have fun tonight and stay warm! My office is right up the block on 19th and
Park so I've been to Republic and the food there is mmm-mmm-good. :)

------
tmarman
Damn, i would have loved to make it but I'm still recovering from surgery.
Maybe next time...

Do any of you guys go to the NY Tech Meetup? Or other good local meetups?

------
yan
Gonna be there.

------
epcornell
Alex, I like the 607 #. I'll try to swing by the meetup tonight.

------
sam_in_nyc
How often are these meet-ups?

